# 1990 s13 Timming



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

Im trying to time my 1990 s13 and it says to set it at 15* but i dont know what the white lines mean on the crank pulley mean in degrees. i can see them and the pin on the block. can anyone tell me wut line its supposse to be set at?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of the timing marks:


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

Thanks.That helped alot!


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

just wondering i see that the picture is from a ka24de and i have the ka24e are the white marks still the same on the ka24e?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

They are the same.


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

I tried it and it starts up better and feels a little more responsive.


----------

